# wow... watched my first movie ever on my new HT.. "Fury"



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well still sporting a textured painted wall until my screen comes in but since my 5.1 audio is up I was just dying to hear/watch fury. The movie looks fantastic and the audio was stellar....

...reference level is TOO loud during the loud parts.... but man it sure was FUN!!! That HSU never skipped a beat but I do feel I would get better performance with TWO... less stressed.

I ended up watching at -10db and although the quiet parts could of been louder it definitely tamed the loud parts. I was watching at a -4db and the wife left too loud for her.

I explained to her this was new and had to figure out the levels.

I was floored how well the system sounded though. and a smile goes on my face that it can only get better with acoustics/better speakers.

I'm HOOKED!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Bmxer241 said:


> ...reference level is TOO loud during the loud parts.... but man it sure was FUN!!! That HSU never skipped a beat but I do feel I would get better performance with TWO... less stressed.
> 
> I was floored how well the system sounded though. and a smile goes on my face that it can only get better with acoustics/better speakers.
> 
> I'm HOOKED!


And so it begins, the addiction known as 'upgrade-itis'...


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think your speakers would be into compression well before achieving reference level at your listening position.
Without a very well treated room the reflected sound reinforcement (IMO) makes reference level excessively loud and as the volume is increased the clarity and imaging suffer too.

Glad to hear/read the excitement and pleasure from your first movie.
You are well on your way to having a fabulous system.
A pair of large efficient speakers along with a matching center channel will really help the midbass and give you that full rich sound stage.

Seeing someone build their system is a lot of fun
Keep posting and enjoy each step.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

chashint said:


> I would think your speakers would be into compression well before achieving reference level at your listening position.
> Without a very well treated room the reflected sound reinforcement (IMO) makes reference level excessively loud and as the volume is increased the clarity and imaging suffer too.
> 
> Glad to hear/read the excitement and pleasure from your first movie.
> ...


Thank you and yes... my front stage is lacking in mid bass. Right now I have 4 packs of 4 panels each of 4" thick min-wool 4lb density for a total of 16 panels... I have each pack one in each corner acting as bass traps but my intention is to place these as needed and also going to start building 2d diffusers for the ceilings next also.

I wasn't really checking for actual SPL readings if they were reference or not but was just commenting on the fact I was at 0db on the avr. 

Yes... at that level there was alot of interference as I have a very noisy/echo sounding room. Hence... will only sound better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

personally I think once you get your acoustics addressed you will find that reference level will be much less "Loud" and the rise and fall of the volume wont seem so sharp.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> personally I think once you get your acoustics addressed you will find that reference level will be much less "Loud" and the rise and fall of the volume wont seem so sharp.


Good point. I do appreciate your guidance. I need to create my own build thread I suppose.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Bmxer241 said:


> Good point. I do appreciate your guidance. I need to create my own build thread I suppose.


Please do. We like those!

I just received Fury on Blu-ray yesterday. I liked it in theaters and it seemed like a good one for the HT system.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad you're having fun! I can't wait to watch fury. Been waiting since the first trailer.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I watched FURY the other night and it was very very good sonically.... Now try PACIFIC RIM or LIV DIE REPEAT:THE EDGE OF TOMORROW ... be very careful with the first 1 minute (opening credits) of the later - very intense sub bass.

Im curious as to your speaker choice given the potential and cost of the Krell /Denon combo .... just from looking at the specs of the Superzero line - seems a bit of a mismatch - with all due respect ... was there a size or WAF limitation ?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

plus one on the room treatments. When I did them in our room they were by far the best upgrade I have done to date. The sound just sounds so much cleaner. Also one of the least expensive upgrades I have done


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> I watched FURY the other night and it was very very good sonically.... Now try PACIFIC RIM or LIV DIE REPEAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I have for now... these are my PC speakers. I'm in the process of a full golden ear system. Triton three mains and the center xl and triton sevens for the surrounds


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Agree with the impact of acoustic treatment on volume levels. I just upgraded the panels on my side walls to better capture 1st reflections. The new panels are much thicker at 4 1/2 inches with 2 inch gap. I also positioned them a little higher up on the wall. I watched Live Die Repeat & increased volume to a higher level with no harshness or brightness. It turns out the volume was allot higher then prior too installing the panels & felt comfortable with no fatigue


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup... I def need to put my panels up. I have 16 panels that are 2'x4' and 4" thick. Now... I don't plan on using but only whats needed. My uncle said to hit the 1st reflections first and then listen to it for a few weeks and then move forward from there only adding a little at a time.


----------

